# flat hose pipes



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

i am now on my third roll flat hose pipe blue colour water potable, i have found that they last about 18months on average, starts by a small pinprick sized hole then ends up with about six and everywhere getting wet. does anyone know where i can get a hardwearing water potable roll flat pipe from, as these things aren't cheap.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry I can't help with your question calypso, but I'm awaiting replies with interest 


My 'new' (old) van has a hosepipe in it, apparently for filling the water tank, but it's a green one.

I think I read somewhere that we should use the blue ones? If so, I'll be on the look-out for a blue one too


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Mine's 2nd hand from a dealer- I was given it and I've hand it for 2 yrs. It seems quite thin but no leaks  I seem to recall that of all of the rolls I've seen they are all the same thickness. Perhaps it's something to do with the requirement to be potable and collapse. You can buy standard potable pipe from catering suppliers though.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Ours is coming on for five,,, When we got it IMO it was far too long for regular use and messy to wind up. I cut it in half and if need be join the two parts together which is not often. I did think at the time it was expensive but now reading the threads here suppose it was cheap as its still in use


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I was sold the blue "food quality" one by the dealer when I bought the van. I used it once the first year and left it in the outside locker with the electircity cable over the winter.
It now has black spots all over it (appropriate, eh?) haven't looked to see if that extend to inside but I guess a new one will be safer....

Gill


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

There seem to be at least two types of blue, food-grade, lay-flat hose.

The first type totally flattens when rolled (like a fireman's hose). This is small and light, but needs to be totally unrolled before use as water won't flow when it's rolled up.

The second type has a series of three smaller tubes in a row forming one flat hose. As the tubes never close-up, water will flow even though the hose is only partially unwound. Slightly heavier, but much preferable to the first type!

Several months ago, I found an internet supplier of the second type of hose, but they were temporarily out of stock. So guess what? I can't now find their bloomin' details! :roll: They are a large store, but I've checked Woolworth, Tesco, Sainsburys, John Lewis and I'm running out of steam. Any ideas, anybody?

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Was it Lidles?

Ken


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

No, but I'll give them a try. Thanks, Ken.

Barry


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Just put an Ask Jeeves search and found a roundabout link to CAK Tanks having them :wink:
Or have a look at http://www.storeshop.com/flat_hose.html
Think it's time to go home run out of work and I'm bored


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Calypso,

I was posting this message last night before serious logon problems kicked in so i,ll have another go,

We bought a layflat hose from CAK tanks about 3 years ago, the hose is red but it was advertised as food grade, still using it and no leaks/splits so far, wouldn't be without it. We binned the casstette that it rolls into (too big) and roll it up manually and store it in a cloth bag, it then takes up less space.

CAK tanks 0870 757 2324 or www.caktanks.co.uk

pete.


----------



## 90353 (May 1, 2005)

I bought one of those "3 in 1 " flat hoses to replace the bulky hoselock one I used to use.

I have to say that it is not blue, but just a bog standard hose, and that ones similr to the one I bought are poppig up all over now. Saw them in wilkinson's just this lunchtime.

Although I have not used it much, it seems to be quite a bit slower than a conventional hose at filling the tank. Mind you although it's thinner than a conventional hose reel, on it's edge it's taller and wider, which means that it won't stand up in any of my lockers, and now lives in one of the cab footwells, where the old one fitted in the external locker, and at a push in the gas locker .

cheers

gary


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Well, I've found a couple of suppliers of blue food-grade hoses, and another green hose; all of which appear to permit water to flow despite being rolled up. 

I've e-mailed them the appropriate questions, and when (if) I get replies, I'll post the result here.

I had a flat hose once that had to be totally unrolled, all 50ft of it! Never again. That's why I want one that doesn't have to be completely unwound to be used.

Barry


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
I'v had the same roll flat hose now for nearly ten years, it's a Black and Decker, very compact the 20 meters of hose rolls onto a reel measuring 8 inchs dia by 1 inch wide. ( I'm only half metricated) When rolled up it completely dispells all water. I don't know if they still make them, the outer casing is an orange coloured fabric with a rubber inner lining. I doubt very much whether it is food standard but I have never had any problems.
Which brings me to the second point, be very wary of hose that can pass water when supposedly "rolled up", if it allows this then there is going to be water left inside the hose when it is not in use, this will turn foul. If the hose has a rubber or neoprine lining if left long enough it will start to create a very mild acid,(Sulphuric I think) therefor it is imperative that you get a hose that dispells all the water. Regards. Eddie


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

I bought a 15 metre flat hose 5 years ago. It still works but I use it less since buying the short pipe used by caravanners for their aquarolls. It is far faster than the flat hose for filling the tank.Even without wind out and wind in time the water flows through far faster.


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for all the replys, i have since bought a blue roll up flat hose from glossop caravans, cost £22.95. as i got fed up trying to fill the tank with a 10 litre container with a spout. it seems to be the same grade as the others i had. hope it last longer. :wink:


----------



## pete1964 (Apr 8, 2013)

*flat hose pipe*

how do u connect wash brush to a flat hose pipe


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

nearly nine years? Is this a record?

Answer: with a hose connector :twisted:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: flat hose pipe*



pete1964 said:


> how do u connect wash brush to a flat hose pipe


With great difficulty? :roll:

A rather unusual first post Pete? Why not introduce yourself properly in the "Introductions" sub-forum? Better than tagging onto a nine year old thread!!

Dave


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I have had problems with the blue flat roll up hose supplied by Outdoorbits. It developed pinprick holes as described. I realised the problem was caused by the hose rubbing on sharp ribbing bits on the cheeks of the carrier. I now roll the new one very carefully holding at an angle to keep the hose off the sharp bits. Outdoor bits were adamant my experience was unique.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
With the PVC hospipes that looks like a garden hose thats been squashed flat thats exaclty what it is. When a round hose is squashed flat the edges of the hose get very thin.

Also as you use the hose this thin area at the edge is inflated with water pressure and then relaxes again. This creates a hinge effect which evenntually age hardens the PVC and it cracks the inner layer. the water then flows between the inner and outer layer and bursts through the outer layer where the outer is thinnest. This is where the cross over of the reinforcing braid occurs. so you get a line of pin holes along the edge - right

The hose you have is probally the blue one supplied by whale but any flat hose that is a flattened nornal hose will suffer this.

Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: flat hose pipe*



Zebedee said:


> pete1964 said:
> 
> 
> > how do u connect wash brush to a flat hose pipe
> ...


You need a flat hose connector Pete
PM me an address and i will send you one

Phill
(hozelock)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> nearly nine years? Is this a record?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

the comment about flat hose going on the edges sounds good but the ridges on the cassette have blue plastic on them where they have scraped the hose. Also I have a different one I bought in Cherbourg Marina on my boat and that is over 10 years old, just not seen it since. That one has a very different cassette.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a new roll-flat hose in my van which is still in its box and unused after three years. :roll: 

I'm going to take it out of the MH - just don't need it. It was one of those things I thought I had to have, but I was obviously wrong.

Preferred ways to fill up with water - ordinary hosepipe at home; short food-grade pipe in the van; and most frequently used when on the road - a plastic watering can.  

Mike


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

I gave up on this idea after some one drove over it on holiday. Now bought a uncrushable hose on a hoselock reel (we do not drink from the tank) and find this the perfect answer. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mikebeaches said:


> Preferred ways to fill up with water - ordinary hosepipe at home; short food-grade pipe in the van; and most frequently used when on the road - a plastic watering can.  Mike


Spot on Mike.

If there's a more convenient way I've yet to come across it. These methods cater for every eventuality. :wink:

Dave


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

when I need a 'remote' fill I use an Aquaroll and a lift pump, no effort required.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes John, we use the same and use the hoselock hose where convenient.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a Cassette flat hose from an ebaY supplier. We have used this for the past five years winter and summer as we full time. 

We have had it for 6 years and it is still as good as new.

When I cannot use the hose we carry a watering can back and forwards. Joan says it is good exercise.

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> nearly nine years? Is this a record?


and from before the big crash as well! :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> > Preferred ways to fill up with water - ordinary hosepipe at home; short food-grade pipe in the van; and most frequently used when on the road - a plastic watering can.  Mike
> ...


yes, I've been converted to the watering can as a back up system :roll: recently. Having said that we don't normally stay more than 4 nights on a site, and with 120 litre capacity it's not very often we use it 8) .


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

drcotts said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > nearly nine years? Is this a record?
> ...


----------

